

Show HN: WaitingRoom - rhettg
http://waitingroom.caraso.com/

======
rhettg
After seeing breakup notifier on here
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2243650>) thought I would share our
similar side project we launched for Valentine's day.

This app allows you "wait" on your friends that are in relationships. So they
know they have options. It's all anonymous until they are single for 48 hours
or so. Then then can see who's been waiting on them.

